# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  وعلى الله فاليتوكل المتوكلون :  المريخ (-) VS اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري  (-) .. ابطال افريقيا 2015 《صراع الجبابرة و نزال الشرفاء》

## الدسكو

*





لان شكرتكم لازيدنكم
اللهم زد وبارك يا الله في نعمك ونصرك الذى وعدت
عقلناها وتوكلنا

المريخ ضد اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري

الجمعة الموافق 7/10/2015

اللهم نصرك الذي وعدت اولا واخرا
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هيييييييع،
كفو والله يا ولد،
غايتو لو فزنا او تعادلنا تبقى كلس،،،
بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

هيييييييع،
كفو والله يا ولد،
غايتو لو فزنا او تعادلنا تبقى كلس،،،
بالتوفيق للزعيم



و عزته وجلاله لينصرننا

وما النصر الا من عند الله
متفائلون و واثقون
سنخوضها عزيزي النفس مرفوعي الرووس

ان الايام دول

وان شاء الله هذه المره لنا
                        	*

----------


## brokhia

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
وان شاء الله مربوحة يا الفال الحسن
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## moamen

*بالتوفيق ان شاء الله لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## كسباوى

*اللهم انصر المريخ تحت كل سماء وفوق كل ارض بالتوفيق لكتيبة النصر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*اللهم نصرك اللهم نصرك اللهم نصرك


الساعة كم  المبارة
                        	*

----------


## DERNA

*ان شاء الله النصؤ للزعيم .. فالمريخ اصبح فريق كبير وكل الفرق اصبحت تعمل له ألف حساب ..
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*دا كلام صاح
عليك بالمباريات الكبيرة
المحليه هنا خليها للاشبال
ناس ابو همام ومحمد موسي اقصد ابن ادريس
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*بالتوفيق للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم انصر الزعيم اينما كان وادم على الصفوه الافراح
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد



*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
االــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
لــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
االــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
الــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
لــــــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ص ـــــــــــــــــــــــر المــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريخ
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*في رائي انها اصعب مباراة
ياااااااارب نصرك للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*اللهم انصر المريخ ي كريم
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*الجمعة الموافق 7/10/2015    ياراجل
اللهم انصر المريخ وسدد رميه ودمر خصمة يا قادر

*

----------


## الدسكو

*دي مبارات البطولة 


لعيتنا كربو القاش تمام وبقو صناديد
حا يكون لينا كلام تاني وكلام كتير كمان
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

الجمعة الموافق 7/10/2015    ياراجل
اللهم انصر المريخ وسدد رميه ودمر خصمة يا قادر




يعني الا يكتبوها ليك كداااا الجمعة 2015/يوليو/10 يا ابولين , الدسكو عندو فلسفه خاصه في التعليق و التحليل و حتى الكتابة و لو ما ركزت معاو بتضحك فيك الناس ساااااااااااااي ,,
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*ليعلم الجميع ان البطولات لا تاتي بالمهارة فقط


العنفوان و رباطة الجاش على الثقة في النفس 

والاجتهاد مع القتال بشراسة ونزع الخوف
نضيف ايهن احترام الاخر مع قوة الشكيمة

دي الحاجات البتجيب البطولات

في راي شيلي لم تفذ بكوبا امريكا لانها الافضل مهارة

فازت للعوامل الفوق دي

ياريت نستفيد من كورة كاس كوبا

قتال بشراسة يحسدو عليها
اي واحد حضر الكورة ردد الاتي:


والله شيلي تستاهل
فرضو نفسهم على الجميع
ياريت نبقى زيهم

ايوه
افرض نفسك على الاخر واعلن شخصيتك 
قول للناس انا الافضل بحقي واجتهادي
غصبا عنكم تحترموني

والتوفيق باذن الله من نصيبك
ربنا بحب المجتهدين
وقل اعملو ،،،،،،


تكفي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*اللهم انصرنا ياااااااااااااااااااااا رررررررررررررب يا كريم ’’’
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الناس تبقى وحوش جوه الملعب

افرغ الاستاد من محتواه 

يبقى قتال
حداشر ضد حداشر

انتهى
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*حتى وفاق سطيف نفسه السنه الفاتت فاز بالبطوله ليس لانهم الافضل مهارة

لانهم اجتهدو وكانهفي توفيق
وفاق سطيف تعادل تلاته مرات في دوري التمانيه السنة الفاتت

رغم كدا جابو الكاس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  &  

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					







الجمعة ول السبت يا كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## Jazrawy

*اللهم  انصر  المريخ  

المباراة  فجر  السبت  12:30 ص
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*اللهم ازرع الفرحة في قلوبنا بنصر مؤذرا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصرا مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله
وبالتوفيق للزعيم

*

----------


## الدسكو

*اللهم ثبت الاقدام
وارفع الرووس  يوم النزال
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*اللهم انصر المريخ بقدرتك وسرك --امين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*اللهم انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## kampbell

*منصور باذن الله يا الاحمر السوداني

*

----------


## kampbell

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## الدسكو

*مباراة صعبة

على الله بس غايتو

:)
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار

*حسب مستوى فريق اتحاد العاصمة الشافتو عيني دي قدام حامل اللقب الجوله الاولى ,, الدرون و العوده بي نقطه مكسب كبيرررر ,,
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق عبدالله صالح كرار
					

حسب مستوى فريق اتحاد العاصمة الشافتو عيني دي قدام حامل اللقب الجوله الاولى ,, الدرون و العوده بي نقطه مكسب كبيرررر ,,




ان شاء الله اولادنا قدرها
                        	*

----------


## kartoub

*بالتوفيق للزعيم اتمني انا نخرج بنتيجة إيجابية لأنو بي صراحة المباراة دي مفترق طرق اي نتيجة إيجابية سوف تخدمنا كثيراً 
اللهم يارب العباد وبركة شهر رمضان الكريم ان تنصر المريخ نصراً عزيراً
                        	*

----------


## ابومهند

*ان ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مقابلة مربوحة  ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*خط الدفاع حقهم تقريا اقوى الخطوط



ربنا يسهل

الحلول افرديه حا تلعب دور
زائد روح الجماعة

طالعن نازلين مع بعض بنفس واحد
ان شاء الله نتعادل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*سوال 


ايهم اقوى في نظرك


الاتحاد ول الترجي
                        	*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

سوال 



ايهم اقوى في نظرك


الاتحاد ول الترجي



الترجي ولا مقارنة
                        	*

----------


## محمد عوض حبشي

*المباراة الساعة كم
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عوض حبشي
					

المباراة الساعة كم




اطناشر ونص بالليل اليوم بالكلام السوداني
:)


اللي هي طناشر ونص فجر السبت
                        	*

----------


## عبد اللطيف ودبلال

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
إذا تفوق المريخ في مباراة اليوم بإذن الله نستطيع القول بأنه 80% وصل لدور الأربعة ... رغم إيماننا بصعوبة المباراة وعلمنا التام بالتطور الكبير الذي شهدته الكرة الجزائرية في السنوات الأخيرة ..
اللهم يارب ياكريم ياقادر انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
*

----------


## kampbell

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام علي اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد  و علي اله و صحبه اجمعين 
شاهت الوجوه شاااهت الوجوه  و عميت الابصار ابصار لاعبي اتحاد العاصمه الجزائري شرهم تحت اقدامهم 
بحول الله و قوتة لا تقوي اقدامهم  علي الركض لا يسمعون ولا يبصرون  و يهدفون  بحق حم عسق حمايتنا 
احمي شباك المريخ و بحق كهيعص فسيكفيكهم الله و هو السميع العليم 
ما من لا تراه العيون  اجعل لاعبي الاتحاد لا يرون ولا  يعرفون ما يعملون  اللهم زلزل الملعب تحت اقدامهم  
بحق سوره الزلزله  و بحق سور القران الكريم واياتة
اللهم يا من نوره في سره وسره في حلقه اخفي مرمي المريخ من عيونالاتحاد كما اخفيت الروح في الجسد 
يا الله نصرك المؤزر للمريخ اللهم نصرك المؤزر للمريخ 
اللهم امين  اللهم امين  اللهم امين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*واثقين منك ياديسكوووووووو
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## habashi

*في انتظار لحظات تأكيد الصدارة ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط للمباراة 

http://www.yalla-shoot.com/mobile/6014/ ... reikh.html
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رابط تاني


http://forum.kooora.com/f.aspx?f=132
*

----------


## الدسكو

*بسم الله يا وكيل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*بدات ول لسه

نحنا شغالين عز الشغل
بالله وافونا بالجديد فورا
:(
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*اليوم هو يومك يا مريخ 
فاقدل في الميدان وصول وجول 

باذن الله هناك عدة امور لو فعلها لاعبوا المريخ فهم منتصرون لا محالة 

قطعا الفريق الضيف سيضغط وسيلعب من اجل تحقيق الفوز لانه يلعب بفرصتي الارض والجمهور كسلاح 

لكن لاعبي المريخ باذن الله لها وسيصمدون صمود الابطال 

هذه المباراة تحتاج من لاعبي المريخ الى الأتي :
1/ اللعب بهدوء شديد عند استلام الكرة اي عدم الارتباك بتطفيش الكرة دون لعبها للزميل اي ارجاعها بصورة عشوائية خارج الميدان او داخله وهذا يتطلب ان يتناقل لاعبوا المريخ الكرة من زميل الى اخر لان الاحتفاظ بالكرة يجعل لاعبوا الاتحاد الجزائري يفقدون الكرة وبالتالي نوصل اليهم رسالة مفادها اننا الافضل واننا غير خائفين منهم ولنا اسلوبنا ولهم اسلوبهم .

2/ التمرير الجيد واخراج الباص الصحيح ودعم الزميل والضغط على الخصم عند دخوله المنطقة المحرمة للمريخ فعلى لاعبي المريخ التعاضد والتماسك واللعب بمبدا السلامة بتمرير الكرة والتحرك نحوها لفتح .الخانة وعدم الاعتماد على اللعب الفردي بتعزيز الزيادة العددية عند الهجمة المرتدة السريعة .

3/ السرعة في الاداء وهذا يعني التقدم بجماعية في الاداء بخروج الاطراف عند الاستحواذ على الكرة وتقدمهم الى الامام لاعمال الزيادة العددية خاصة عند الهجوم المرتد السريع وعدم السرحان وترك المساحات الخالية خاصة خلف المدافعين فعند تقدم مصعب مثلا او رمضان يجب ان يعمل لاعب المحور على تغطية المساحة الخالية خلفهما مباشرة مع رجوع مصعب او رمضان بسرعة عالية 

4/ يحتاج ديديه وبكري الى الدعم السريع عند استلام الكرة وهنا تظهر خطورة ضفر في التقدم وكذلك كوفي التسديد نحو المرمى فبكري سريع التحضير للكرة والتمرير اذا وجد من يعاونه بفتح الخانة في المساحة المناسبة كما ينبغي ان يتقدم رمضان للاستفادة من تسديداته في المرمى بصورة جيدة فهو افضل من يجيد التسديد الى جانب كوفي .

5/ على افراد الدفاع اللعب بالسرعة المطلوبة فافراد فريق الاتحاد الجزائري اهم نقطة ضعف لديهم هي البطء في التحول لذا يجب ان يستغل لاعبو المريخ سرعتهم العالية في التقدم والتحول لضرب الاتحاد في الهجمات المرتدة واستغلالها بصورة جيدة حيث يجب التراجع بسرعة لاستعادة الكرة واعمال التغطية السليمة في الخلف وعدم ترك لاعبي الاتحاد يتناقلون الكرة بارتياح خاصة في المنطقة الخطرة امام خط 18 كما يجب ان تكون هناك يقظة تامة خاصة في طرفي الملعب بمنع المهاجمين واطراف الاتحاد من عكس الكرات امام مرمى المريخ بتعطيل الهجمات وافتكاك الكرة والتغطية السليمة وعدم السرحان بالتقدم دون مراعاة التغطية السليمة للمساحات الخالية خلف المدافعين والاطراف من جانب عمر بخيت وايمن سعيد .

اسلوب المريخ في الاداء هو الذي سيحدد مسار المباراة وقوة المريخ تكمن في تحوله السريع بالمرتدات وعمل الخطورة المناسبة لمرمى الاتحاد فكل ما كانت خطورة المريخ اكبر كلما قل الضغط على لاعبي المريخ من جانب فريق الاتحاد وهذا يتطلب ان يبرز المريخ قوته في المباراة وابراز القوة يعني ان تهاجم بضراوة في بعض فترات المباراة وترسل رسالة للخصم لتعلمه مدى قوتك وقوة فريقك وانك ليس في منتاول اليد وتستطيع ان تحسم المباراة حتى ان كنت تلعب في ارض الخصم فهناك الجراءة والتقدم للمهاجمين والمدافعين وكذلك اخذ المواقع الجيدة للاعب ضفر وتهديده للمرمى سيجعل الرقابة صعبة جدا على بكري وديديه فمدرب الاتحاد قطعا يعرف مسبقا بان خطورة المريخ تكمن في ديديه وبكري وضفر وبالتالي فان مراقبة الثلاثي ستتطلب منه مجهود كبير وزمن كبير يأتي في صالح المريخ وبقية افراد الفريق .

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية الاستديو التحليلى وممثل المريخ لاعب الهلال السابق منقستو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية الاستديو التحليلى وممثل المريخ لاعب الهلال السابق منقستو



******
برضو منقستو 
اللهم طولك ياروح 
نلقاها من وين ولا من وين 
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*منذ بداية الاستديو 15 دقيقة والتركيز على الاتحاد من دون التطرق للجوانب الخاصة بالزعيم ... قناة منحازه
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*في مفاجاة في التشكيل ول حاجه

الحقونا يا ناس


انضمو قولو اي شئ

الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*اللهم انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*ياناس زول ياربط ويورينا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## brokhia

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*والله برد ورجفه ماحصلت الله يثبتنا.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً
*

----------


## الدسكو

*غايتو منقستو الله يدي العافية ساي

مفروض يسترسل في الحديث بشكل معقول
يوحي بانه زول كورة
لكن للاسف بجاوب على السوال زي طلبة المدارس

كلام شويييييييييه
ياعم اتجدع اشرح وفزلك وفند واتبرطع وري العرب الوهم ديل انك زول كورة

غايتو عليك جنس غايتو

كرهتونا البلي زاتو ياخ
 :(
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*20 دقيقة والتعادل السلبى والخوف من لعبات ايمن سعيد
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*ايمن تركيزو... بطااااااال
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*30 دقيقة وحكم كارثى
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لايمن واحد لاعبى الاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لديديه لتاخيرالزمن
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*كرت اصفر لمفتاح
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## ايمن الطاهر

*مافي رابط كويس
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*40 دقيقة والنتيجة سلبية ولكن الاتحاد اضاع حوالى ثلاثة فرص مضممونة ومع فرصة فى القائم الايسر
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*http://www.sportakhbar.com/ رابط
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*3دقائق زمن مضاف
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*نهاية الشوط الاول وغلب عليها اللعب على الاجسام والحكم ضعيف للغاية
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك ان تنصر المريخ نصراً عريضاً





*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*حكم جبان عديم شخصية
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الحمد لله نهاية الشوط الاول سلبى
يارب نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*دفاع الزعيم يحتاج الى مراجعة تمركز اللاعبين
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*منك لله ي حكم حاولو يصفو راجي وتاني ديدي والحكم يتفرج منك لله ي وسخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*يا ريت فرسان المريخ يخففوا من الاعتراض على قرارات التحكيم حتى لا نفقدهم في المباريات القادمه لان الحكم متحامل جدا
بالاضافه للتركيز في اخراج الكره للزميل بشكل سلس حتى نستفيد من الهجمه المرتده
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الدقية 64 فى مباراة الصفاقسى وليوبارد والنتيجة تعادل ايجابى بهدف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اتمنى ان يفطن غارزيتو ويسحب ايمن سعيد ويدخل الواعد شيبون 
حتى لا نكمل المباراه ناقصين 
ايمن فقد السيطره على اعصابو ومعرض للطرد فى اى لحظه
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 25 (25 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ماجد احمد,محمد النور,مريخي للابد,المكاجر,امبدويات,ابو دعاء,احمد البدوي حائل,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر اللون,eabuali,د.ابوبكر,Kamal Satti,moamen,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed_h_o+,زين العابدين عبدالله,صخر,شرقاوي,red_yellow,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالناصر,عزو اشرف,ود عثمان,طارق حامد+
*

----------


## Mirikhabi

*انتهى الشوط الاول سلبيا ..

اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*اللهم نصرك يا الله 
اللهم انصر الزعيم وافرح الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك النصر لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الم تجد هذه القناة العالمية غير منقستو للتحليل الفنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الذين يشاهدون الموضوع الآن: 25 (25 من الأعضاء و 0 زائر)

ابراهيم عطية بابكر,ماجد احمد,محمد النور,مريخي للابد,المكاجر,امبدويات,ابو دعاء,احمد البدوي حائل,احمد الحلفاوى,احمر اللون,eabuali,د.ابوبكر,Kamal Satti,moamen,Mohamed Eisa,mohammed_h_o+,زين العابدين عبدالله,صخر,شرقاوي,red_yellow,عبد المنعم خليفة,عبدالناصر,عزو اشرف,ود عثمان,طارق حامد+



***********
وانا وين؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*يا رب لطفك علينا


الحمد لله اولا واخرا

يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

الم تجد هذه القناة العالمية غير منقستو للتحليل الفنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ده ما منقستو ده يا شباب ... ده جمدان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بداية الشوط الثانى 
اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بداية الشوط الثاني المريخ يمين الشاشة نرجو التوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ااخونا عزو لا خير فى منقستو ولا حمدان ولاعلاقة لهم بالتحليل
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ديديه يتعرض للضرب فى كل كره مشتركه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يا الله يا رب نصرك العريض لمريخ السودان
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله .. يارب يتحررو من الخوف ويلعبؤ بي ثبات ويتعادلو ويتقدمو ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*هدف للاتحاد فىالدقيقة 52 منيوسف البلينى والدفاع يتفرجرغم العدديةالكبيره
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*الكرة قدام ايمن بس ايمن تركيزووو كعب الليلة .... حقو ينزل شيبون والله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*خروج ضفر ودخول شيبون
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*شرف شيبون بديلاً لضفر
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا شباب النتيجة كم
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*بكرة يجى يقول ليك أثر الصيام

يارب يارب التعادل بس

*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله على كل حال
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*يا رب دروون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*وينك يا منعم اكتب قوووووووووووووون ريحنا
أعصابنا خلاص
*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## سلفاب عمر

*هدف منغوض لشيبون
                        	*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*شكلها انتهت الحمد لله
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم الحقير يذبح المريخ امام ناظري العالم أجمع
*

----------


## ezzeo

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*منك لله يامجدى سمكره 
هدف لو سئل عنه حكام صلا لافتوا بصحته 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*هدف والحكم صفر هدف،
نقضو لييييييه،
فضييييييييييييحة يا حياتو
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الحكم الحقير يذبح المريخ امام ناظري العالم أجمع



ليس الحكم يا حبيبى ... انه بلا ادى شك مجدى شمس الدين
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هاردلكم ياشباب خيرا فى غيرا معوضه ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سلفاب عمر
					

هدف منغوض لشيبون



************
ياترى السبب شنو؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*الحكم ذبح العداله وحقق الاتهام بانحياز الحكام لاصحاب الارض
المريخ هزمته الرهبه وقتلت الامل في الانتصار
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نحنا نلفاها من صلاح وحكامو ولا من مجدى وزناطيرو 
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ظالم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الحكم احتسب الهدف ولكن المساعد الحقير نقض الهدف والحكم رغمانه هو الاقرب للكره الغى الهدف وهكذا مجدى وحكامه داخليا وخارجيا
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لا خير في الكرة الإفريقية ما دام هذا هو مستوى التحكيم
*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*الحمد لله على كل حال

خساره بهدف تعوض ان شاء الله في ملعب اللهب


ازدادت نسبة التفائل

رغم الخسارة

شاهدت اربعة لقطات في كل مره اجد الكرة عند لاعبي المريخ

يارب عوضنا واكتب لنا التاهل من امدرمان
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حتى المزيع الجزائرى اقر بصحة الهدف وان المريخ ظلم
                        	*

----------


## eabuali

*والله ظلم 
حرام حرام
حتي لعيبه الاتحاد اتحترفوا بالهدف
في تسلل من ركنيه
المنفذ الركنية هو اقرب من خط المرمي من اي من زملائه
ولا انا غلطان يا جماعه
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*هدف اوضح من الشمس الحكم ينقدو  لمتين الظلم دا الظلم ظلمات ي اتحاد الوسخ *** سبحان الله اهلالاب من حقدهم اكدو الكوره مرقت شافوها ب وين الله يعلم ملعون ابو الحسد *** ومبروك للزعيم الاداء القوي المرعب والله جوه الميدان وف السودان كلهم خايفين من الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ..... شيكناك لله يا حكم ربنا ينتقم منك .. والله احساس الظلم قاسي
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حمدان يقول ربما الكورة خرجت فكيف يحتسب مساعدالحكم من الجهة الاخرى وعاد حمدان واقر يصحة الهدف
                        	*

----------


## ابواسراء

*تعالوا بكرة شوفوا اولاد الكلب الهلالاب ماذا يكتبون فى صحفهم القذرة 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الله أعين مباراة فعلا كانت ثعبه
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الحكم المساعد رفع راية التسلل رغم أن الكرة ملعوبة من ركنية
*

----------


## محمد النور

*لا يهمنا ماذا يكتب الحاقدين نحن تعادلنا ولكن الحكم الظالم غير النتيجه 
فيحق لنا الفخر بابنائنا الذين عادوا في اللحظات الاخيره وكسبوا الثقه في
انفسهم بعد ان غابوا في الشوط الاول ولازلنا نامل في التاهل رغم الظلم
الذي لحق بنا وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## hafezZAREEF

*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اليس هناك قانون يحاسب طاقم التحكيم في مثل هذه الحالة!!!؟؟؟
*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

الحكم المساعد رفع راية التسلل رغم أن الكرة ملعوبة من ركنية



دة يا منعم ضميرو متعفن
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*الجزائرى فى الأستديو التحليلى آخر ما قاله المريخ ضغط فى العشر دقائق الأخيرة وكان يمكن أن يتعادل والهدف المنقوض تبقى عليه علامة استفهام كبيرة
*

----------


## Faroug Alttaiyb Mohammed

*حسبنا الله
                        	*

----------

